# Sensação térmica de humidade vs temperatura



## Mário Barros (3 Ago 2022 às 10:51)

O calor húmido é muito pior que o calor seco, por exemplo tem-se muito mais calor com 25ºC e 80% do que 35ºC e 10%.
Com o frio é praticamente semelhante o frio seco é mais suportável que o frio mais húmido.

Porque é assim ? A transpiração deveria ter a função de arrefecer o corpo, quando existe imensa humidade a transpiração tem dificuldade em secar sentimos mais calor ? No frio a água dos altos índices de humidade "caem" em cima da roupa e dá-nos maior sensação de frio ?


----------



## tonítruo (3 Ago 2022 às 12:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> A transpiração deveria ter a função de arrefecer o corpo, quando existe imensa humidade a transpiração tem dificuldade em secar sentimos mais calor ?


Essa pergunta responde a si própria, quando o ar está muito saturado (humidade relativa nos 90-100%) ou quando a quantidade de vapor de água dissolvida no ar é muito elevada (pontos de orvalho superiores a 22ºC) o processo de evaporação do suor é cada vez mais reduzido, isto traduz-se em suares muito e arrefeceres pouco o que faz "parecer" que está uma temperatura mais elevada do que está na realidade porque o teu corpo tem de se "esforçar" mais para arrefecer.


Mário Barros disse:


> No frio a água dos altos índices de humidade "caem" em cima da roupa e dá-nos maior sensação de frio ?


Não acho que seja apenas por causa disso, acho que tem haver com a condutividade térmica.
A água tem uma condutividade térmica superior à do ar (é por isso que ar a 15ºC é ameno, mas água a 15ºC é muito fria) por isso se aumentares a quantidade de vapor de água no ar, a sua condutividade térmica deve aumentar e passará a conduzir calor do teu corpo para o ar mais rapidamente, fazendo "parecer" que está uma temperatura mais baixa do que está na realidade. Mas imagino que esse efeito tenha menos impacto quanto mais frio o ar estiver pois a quantidade de vapor de água que podes dissolver no ar diminui com o diminuir da temperatura do mesmo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Ago 2022 às 12:14)

Mário Barros disse:


> O calor húmido é muito pior que o calor seco, por exemplo tem-se muito mais calor com 25ºC e 80% do que 35ºC e 10%.
> Com o frio é praticamente semelhante o frio seco é mais suportável que o frio mais húmido.
> 
> Porque é assim ? A transpiração deveria ter a função de arrefecer o corpo, quando existe imensa humidade a transpiração tem dificuldade em secar sentimos mais calor ? No frio a água dos altos índices de humidade "caem" em cima da roupa e dá-nos maior sensação de frio ?


A presença de vapor de água intensifica a sensação térmica. Assim sendo: 
- calor húmido => sensação térmica extrema (muito quente)
- frio húmido => sensação térmica extrema (muito frio)


----------



## tonítruo (3 Ago 2022 às 12:45)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> A presença de vapor de água intensifica a sensação térmica. Assim sendo:
> - calor húmido => sensação térmica extrema (muito quente)
> - frio húmido => sensação térmica extrema (muito frio)


mas no caso do frio faz assim tanta diferença?
eu nunca tive oportunidade comparar os dois (por exemplo: -5ºC com 20% _versus_ -5ºC com 90%) mas tendo em conta que o "_windchill_" que é essencialmente um índice de frio e não envolve a humidade (apenas a temperatura e vento) imagino que não haja tanta diferença entre frio seco e frio húmido quanto há entre calor seco e calor húmido?


----------



## RP20 (4 Ago 2022 às 19:59)

É curioso que já tive em vários países da Europa, há muita gente que diz essa coisa de calor húmido. Já tive com essas temperaturas e essas humidades, mas não me lixem, nada se compara ao calor que faz por cá mesmo com humidades mais baixas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Ago 2022 às 20:53)

RP20 disse:


> É curioso que já tive em vários países da Europa, há muita gente que diz essa coisa de calor húmido. Já tive com essas temperaturas e essas humidades, mas não me lixem, nada se compara ao calor que faz por cá mesmo com humidades mais baixas.


Em vez de comparares Portugal com a Europa Central em verões normais, compara o nosso país com, por exemplo, Rio de Janeiro, às mesmas temperaturas (independentemente de estar na média ou não). Acho que fica bastante clara a influência da humidade na sensação térmica...


----------



## tonítruo (4 Ago 2022 às 21:44)

RP20 disse:


> É curioso que já tive em vários países da Europa, há muita gente que diz essa coisa de calor húmido. Já tive com essas temperaturas e essas humidades, mas não me lixem, nada se compara ao calor que faz por cá mesmo com humidades mais baixas.


Depende dos valores, claro.
Se usares o Heat Index para comparação:
*44ºC* com *9%* de humidade (valores que vimos no interior de Portugal durante a vaga de calor) dá um índice de *41ºC*.
*30ºC* com *25ºC* de ponto de orvalho (valores que encontras nos trópicos, como por exemplo Indonésia, Malásia, etc... durante a estação chuvosa) dá um índice de *36ºC*.
Como podes ver, os *44ºC + 9%* deram um índice superior. A questão *não* é que calor húmido é sempre pior que calor seco, a questão é que à mesma temperatura, quanto mais humidade mais quente vai "parecer".


----------



## remember (4 Ago 2022 às 22:49)

Não sei se será bem assim, estive recentemente no México e nunca tive uma sensação térmica assim parecida, 33/34°C e mais com humidades nos 60% a 90%, eu escorria água por todo o lado, as minhas mãos chegaram a ficar brancas e rugosas no seguimento do dedo mais pequeno... Mesmo de noite era um bafo, 27/28°C com 80% e 90% de HR! 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Ago 2022 às 23:49)

remember disse:


> Não sei se será bem assim, estive recentemente no México e nunca tive uma sensação térmica assim parecida, 33/34°C e mais com humidades nos 60% a 90%, eu escorria água por todo o lado, as minhas mãos chegaram a ficar brancas e rugosas no seguimento do dedo mais pequeno... Mesmo de noite era um bafo, 27/28°C com 80% e 90% de HR!
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


É exatamente o que passa com alguém que esteja habituado a viver no litoral e vai visitar o interior do país seja ele que parte for de norte a sul. No verão sente menos calor com temperaturas mais altas e no inverno sente menos frio com temperaturas mais baixas.
Claro que é raro as temperatura no nosso país irem além dos 25ºC com indices superiores a 85% tirando talvez a Madeira e Açores.


----------



## RP20 (6 Ago 2022 às 18:39)

Mário Barros disse:


> É exatamente o que passa com alguém que esteja habituado a viver no litoral e vai visitar o interior do país seja ele que parte for de norte a sul. No verão sente menos calor com temperaturas mais altas e no inverno sente menos frio com temperaturas mais baixas.
> Claro que é raro as temperatura no nosso país irem além dos 25ºC com indices superiores a 85% tirando talvez a Madeira e Açores.


Aqui no Minho por acaso costumo ter bastantes vezes temperaturas dessas com humidades similares. Se calhar é por isso que estou mais habituado.


----------

